# Star Wars Originals vs Prequels



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

The Star Wars Originals and the Star Wars Prequels.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Originals, prequels were a mess. New one has potential though.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The originals. They had characterization, sensible plot lines and points. Substance.

The prequels were superficial lightsaber fights and space battles. The only fun.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I actually prefer the Prequels. Now the reason is because I grew up watching the prequels and honestly when I was 10 years old, I could have cared less about crappy dialouge and script, I preferred action over anything else. 

Another reason I prefer the prequel trilogy is because of world building. In the prequel storyline, you got to explore the jedi council and many different types of Jedi. 

I actually didn't really like the originals too much when I was younger. I thought they were slow paced and the lightsaber battles were crap. In my opinion, the originals are overrated.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Of course the originals is this a joke?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Originals. Like I even need to say that.

The only good fight scene the Prequels that stacks up to anything in the OT was Obi Wan and Jango in AotC. I'd much prefer if the Prequels were disregarded as canon instead of the EU, and (overall) I hate the EU.

Go watch Plinkett.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I actually like the prequels much better but I wasn't even originally a big fan of the Star Wars movies. I actually didn't even see all three of them all the way through until I was about 30. So I didn't feel the sense of loyalty to the originals that I guess some people did.

That said, the prequels are completely different. In a really good way. But they're different and that would suck if I liked the originals better than I do. The originals are OK in their own way but the story is barely there. There's a lot of empty space with big, noisy special effects. Kind of fill in the blanks when you're watching it. I guess if you were a fan back in the day and you actually bothered to dig for the stuff that actually was never onscreen over the years you might have a better appreciation for them.

The prequels are much more detailed, better acted and immersive. Sure. There are some "issues" (Jar Jar). Still. Good stuff.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

The originals. Phantom Menace and Attack of the Clones aren't all that good. I like Revenge of the Sith though.


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

The battle scenes from the prequels were utterly fantistic. (I can still remember them from when I was a child)


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

Mr. Plinkett's reviews on Red Letter Media thoroughly explains how god awful the prequels are compared to the originals. They're a good watch even if you aren't a big Star Wars fan.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Original trilogy had some soul and style, and they get my vote.

Who the **** would vote for "NOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo"


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Originals. The prequels were ok but not nearly as good as the original films.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm ok with both. I'm hopeful for the new one.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

NahMean said:


> Mr. Plinkett's reviews on Red Letter Media thoroughly explains how god awful the prequels are compared to the originals. They're a good watch even if you aren't a big Star Wars fan.


The backstory of Plinkett being a serial killer was more entertaining of a story than the prequels.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

We wanted to see what the republic was like in more "civilized times". Lucas' ingenious story sometimes shines through in the prequels but the direction was awful and in your face kiddy production designs and over-cgi smothered it. I get a guilty pleasure watching some scenes from the prequels and then sometimes thinking what-if? for the rest, like a different director, script, or remakes.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> The backstory of Plinkett being a serial killer was more entertaining of a story than the prequels.


I completely agree :lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

NahMean said:


> I completely agree :lol


"Do you want some pizza rolls?"


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> The Original trilogy had some soul and style, and they get my vote.
> 
> Who the **** would vote for "NOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooo"


 Sorry but Harrison Ford isn't exactly the most subtle actor either. He's hugely overrated in terms of acting ability. But he was better in later stuff than he was in the Star Wars films. He was pretty stiff and awkward in Star Wars. Mosquito Coast might have been his best performance. But it sure wasn't Star Wars.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

They're all overrated.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ape in space said:


> They're all overrated.


 Compared to what? I can't really think of anything in Sci-Fi that was new at the time when Star Wars came out that was actually better. If you compare Star Wars to different genres, that's a different story but it was a pretty big deal for Sci-fi.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> "Do you want some pizza rolls?"


Sure go ahead and send some in an envelope.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

NahMean said:


> Sure go ahead and send some in an envelope.


Haha! Right?!

Love your avatar, by the by. Rocco was cooler than Ren & Stimpy to me as a kid. Still is.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

TuxedoChief said:


> The only good fight scene the Prequels that stacks up to anything in the OT was Obi Wan and Jango in AotC.


The original trilogy fights were **** compared to the prequels.

Guys doing kick *** back flips through lava.






Just two old men swinging a lightsaber around.

(Dayum they got old)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Originals were miles better but there are still enjoyable moments in the prequels. I think it's just a shame that they came out when they did; when CGI was starting to be regularly used, meaning that they've aged pretty horribly. This is the same with anything that substitutes too many practical effects for special effects, like with the Hobbit. 

But you could go on all day talking about problems with the prequels. At least they gave us:
- Darth Maul
- Badass lightsaber duels
- More John Williams tunes
- A great backstory to the Emperor, one of my favourite things in the trilogy.
And personal preference, but I really liked the Droids. They were funny.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> The original trilogy fights were **** compared to the prequels.
> 
> Guys doing kick *** back flips through lava.
> 
> ...


If you think the fight sucked because they were just awkwardly swinging swords around, you've entirely missed the point. Lightsaber duels have almost nothing to do the actual fighting. I'd watch the ep.IV fight over the lava-filled...whatever that is anyday.

The fight at the end of RotS went on for so long (and over the top ridiculous) that it became boring. Amazing visual effects don't make a good fight. Well, they do if you're a little kid who's entertained by anything. Seems as if Lucas didn't know what the hell he was doing, so he just shoved as much flashy **** on the screen as he could.

I will admit the Immolation scene made sitting through it worth it.

Sigh. At least the music was still awesome.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I much prefer the originals but I accept the prequels. They're part of the story. And they do have great fight scenes.
Anything Disney and Abrams crank out will be ****.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

xxDark Horse said:


> The original trilogy fights were **** compared to the prequels.
> 
> Guys doing kick *** back flips through lava.
> 
> ...


I understand that nowadays people want acrobatics and dual wielding light sabers. But the classics are much closer to what real sword fights would be like between two elite swordsman. Kind of like two samurai watching each-other for hours before one takes a swing only to die. Obviously that doesn't make a good show, but it gives a lot more ambiance if you ask me.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Sorry but Harrison Ford isn't exactly the most subtle actor either. He's hugely overrated in terms of acting ability. But he was better in later stuff than he was in the Star Wars films. He was pretty stiff and awkward in Star Wars. Mosquito Coast might have been his best performance. But it sure wasn't Star Wars.


I don't really like him as an actor to be honest. Except in Blade Runner.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I much prefer the originals but I accept the prequels. They're part of the story. And they do have great fight scenes.
> Anything Disney and Abrams crank out will be ****.


You think so? I'm believing that maybe they can bring the soul of Star Wars back and have all the flash of the prequels. Will it be better than the original trilogy's movies? Can't say. Probably not. But they can be fun. And honestly, I think there's plenty of room to be better than Return of the Jedi. I feel that one was a couple steps back from Empire and Star Wars, imo. But we'll see.

Quick question: You seeing it?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

We've talked about this before.

You don't like ROTJ? Let me guess, Ewok hater? 



JustThisGuy said:


> Quick question: You seeing it?


I'll end up seeing it eventually. Either I'll have a free pass or I'll see it on video but I don't want to give them any money and I plan on b!tching the whole time.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> We've talked about this before.
> 
> You don't like ROTJ? Let me guess, Ewok hater?
> 
> I'll end up seeing it eventually. Either I'll have a free pass or I'll see it on video but I don't want to give them any money and I plan on b!tching the whole time.


Haha! Fair. But it does seem like you're just wanting to hate on the movies preemptively.

I don't hate the Ewoks, but they're kinda lame. But it's not entirely their fault. It was the setup. Them taking on the Empire and such. Just didn't buy it. The alt-actor for Vader. The return and squashing of the tragedy that was Han Solo in carbonite. The recycled idea of the Death Star. It seems all so convenient and wrapped in a neat little package. Nothing truly new or profound happened in Return of the Jedi. My opinion.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I've only seen the originals. Bought the prequels about five years ago but haven't seen them yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i prefer the prequels. the worldbuilding alone is outstanding, plus you got cool clones, the jedi order, half a dozen sith.. political schemes! padme in all her glory. i just love them.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> We've talked about this before.
> 
> You don't like ROTJ? Let me guess, Ewok hater?
> 
> I'll end up seeing it eventually. Either I'll have a free pass or I'll see it on video but I don't want to give them any money and I plan on b!tching the whole time.


i think the first part of ROTJ was kinda slow. it doesn't really get good until about halfway through.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

ok basically everyone

you were a kid when you saw the originals so you couldnt see how much like a school play it all is. you still feel affectionate towards it because of childhood memories

then when you saw the prequels you were an adult and you felt silly

#subjectivity


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Surly Wurly said:


> ok basically everyone
> 
> you were a kid when you saw the originals so you couldnt see how much like a school play it all is. you still feel affectionate towards it because of childhood memories
> 
> ...


I've heard this argument. And maybe it is defining some. Like an unachievable enjoyment because of the lack of nostalgia points. Points that can never go to the prequels.

But for me, and probably countless others, there is a definite difference.
Watching the originals still comes off as great films. Prequels are not. Subjective, sure. But the characters and in-depth story is lacking in the prequels.

It's like The Godfather. First one is great, second one is near perfection and the third one is enjoyable but sinks a little low. NOW... Create a prequel trilogy involving Michael getting tinged by the dark of the family's secrets. Boring. Heh. Let alone if it was executed poorly.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> I've heard this argument. And maybe it is defining some. Like an unachievable enjoyment because of the lack of nostalgia points. Points that can never go to the prequels.
> 
> But for me, and probably countless others, there is a definite difference.
> Watching the originals still comes off as great films. Prequels are not. Subjective, sure. But the characters and in-depth story is lacking in the prequels.
> ...


ewoks are lame

all of the acting is cringeworthy

all of the characters would seem shallow even in a cartoon

c3Po is cringeworthy

obi wan allowing vader to kill him makes no sense at all

yoda is a cringeworthy embarassment

seriously, its lame. i still love it but its lame. its indefensibly lame

i like it becauce i like the aliens, the spaceships, darth vaders voice, and light sabres and stuff. these are not good reasons


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Surly Wurly said:


> ewoks are lame
> 
> all of the acting is cringeworthy
> 
> ...


I'm partly like you. I like them despite stuff. The bad puppetry, the lightsabers, The Force, etc. But it's a tale of a reluctant, fumbling hero (an everyman), a strong, independent woman, a brash outlaw, a wise man/men and all sorts of other iconic archetypes playing this space opera in a convincing way, despite all the "that's not real" elements. I think it's more than just a neat light show.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> ok basically everyone
> 
> you were a kid when you saw the originals so you couldnt see how much like a school play it all is. you still feel affectionate towards it because of childhood memories
> 
> ...


I was a kid (10 or 11) when I saw the originals and I was a kid (14) when I saw The Phantom Menace and I was still a kid ~6 months later when I got diagnosed with depression.

:cup

(No, I didn't get depressed because of TPM. I was already depressed when I saw TPM.)


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you kidding? Even people who like the prequels will probably say the originals were better.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> obi wan allowing vader to kill him makes no sense at all


Obi wan not killing Anakin and putting him out of misery at the end of RotS when he had the chance made no sense at all.

He probably spent the 19 year gap between trilogies filled with regret at his stupid-*** decision.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

TuxedoChief said:


> Obi wan not killing Anakin and putting him out of misery at the end of RotS when he had the chance made no sense at all.


yeah i guess, that too


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I've never even really seen any of those movies.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> He probably spent the 19 year gap between trilogies filled with regret at his stupid-*** decision.


Depressed old man ending it with a suicide by sith lord actually makes sense.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

tea111red said:


> I've never even really seen any of those movies.


Me neither. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Sith is the only kinda watchable prequel one for me as well.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> I understand that nowadays people want acrobatics and dual wielding light sabers. But the classics are much closer to what real sword fights would be like between two elite swordsman. Kind of like two samurai watching each-other for hours before one takes a swing only to die. Obviously that doesn't make a good show, but it gives a lot more ambiance if you ask me.


You have to remember that jedi are force users. The force not only gives them telekinetic abilities but also augments their sword fighting and physical abilities. It's why Palpatine and Yoda who are ancient could do backflips and all of that stuff.

Not everybody is a force user. Midi-chlorians count and how much training you've had determines your force potential. Someone with a high midi-chlorian count can still be beat out by someone with a lower count but has more training and discipline.

The original trilogy was great in that it had a better story but the prequel trilogy definitely did better world building and gave us more knowledge about the Star Wars universe.

Revenge of the sith actually had the potential to be the best movie out of the entire series, I believe that. The story was there. But the flaws was obviously the dialogue and sometimes wooden acting especially during the romantic scenes, and they needed a better reason for Anakin to turn to the dark side. If these were fixed, then Revenge of the sith would have been a lot better. It's good now but it would have been even better.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

The first two movies were the best. Return of the Jedi was good, though not as good as the previous ones. I only saw Ep 1 once in the theaters and Ep 3 once on DVD when it was released. Movies with too much CGI make me nauseated for some reason. I'd rather they stick to puppets and miniatures and real life sets because they made it looked great in the original movies


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I like both trilogies but both have their flaws and everyone should just accept that and hope the new movies will rule. I highly doubt they will but we'll see.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

It's weird to check the dates on these things. I think I saw Phantom Menace in theaters and that was '99. Hmm, I guess that's right, it was PG so I was old enough to go with just my friends. Kinda weird though because me and my friends had already seen the original trilogy and loved it so much that we had planned out months in advance to go opening weekend. Damn, was I really that young when I started watching Star Wars?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Auralnauts:





















"The singularity engine! The perfect marriage between man and machine. They're beauty will be haunting. Can you see me now farther, you'll never leave again."

"I've quadrupled my flip power"

"No you haven't."

"Oh I see. If it's a dance fight you want, it's a dance fight you'll get."

"He was murdered by a shadow. A shadow with the face of Stannis Baratheon."

Creepio is my favourite, but their Kylo is pretty entertaining too.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

They're all terrible.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

The original trilogy for me. I love them! The new stuff, meh.. The only one I liked out of those was Rouge One, probably because it was standalone. To be honest after watching The Clone Wars series it really turned me off of the Jedi. Incompetent much they are.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Obi wan not killing Anakin and putting him out of misery at the end of RotS when he had the chance made no sense at all.
> 
> He probably spent the 19 year gap between trilogies filled with regret at his stupid-*** decision.


 He was probably listening to that hippie Gandalf and thinking he was gonna be all wise and ****.


----------

